# Seeking professional full livery or private yard in East Surrey/Berks area



## Amphibolite (26 March 2013)

I appreciate that the perfect yard does not exist, but I am looking for the next best thing as a home for my young competition gelding (dressage focused). I often have to travel away internationally with work and really need somewhere where I can leave my horse with peace of mind when I go away. This must include feeding ad-lib hay/haylage (or at least enough to see them through the night as a minimum), friendly, professional, excellent facilities and good all-year round turnout. I would also consider a private yard.

Please help.....Im beginning to feel like I live in the wrong area to own a horse!


----------



## rcollinson (26 March 2013)

Try Treetops Livery Stables in Warfield Berks.  I've had mine with them for twenty years and if I couldn't get to the yard for a year I wouldn't worry about the horses.


----------



## Amphibolite (26 March 2013)

Thanks all for the suggestions. Unfortunately I've already looked at Little Owl and sadly wasn't too impressed  heard a few negatives too (but every yard has them I guess) which is a shame as its very close to home for me. Lovely suggestions from the west side of Windsor, but sadly a little too far........Sorry! I just keep hoping the right one is out there somewhere.......


----------



## Sue C (27 March 2013)

Is Bookham to far


----------



## cazzaroogie (31 March 2013)

Is Hartley witney too far? Private yard with my own horses- ex racers who I do dressage with. Message me if interested


----------



## RCP Equestrian (3 April 2013)

West End?


----------



## pearcider (9 April 2013)

Sarah Gledhill is starting up a new little yard in Hersham (nr Weybridge) from July. The yard has 11 stables and currently has room for 5 more liveries.

Although Sarah events her old horse went off to do BYRDS and she often has horses in to produce on the flat.

For more info PM me!


----------



## Hexx (11 April 2013)

I would recommend Dell Park Farm in Windsor - good facilities, although turnout is limited, used to looking after competition horses and they and direct access to Windsor Great Park.  Belinda runs a very professional yard.  07763 213646


----------



## paddy (11 April 2013)

Belinda is lovely and very knowledgeable.

Back in Surrey, we're in Godalming, if that's any good for you - Upper House Farm Stables.  My husband has an exceptionally talented young dressage horse he's bringing on and we've an excellent trainer who comes out to us every couple of weeks (although own trainers are welcome).  Andy (my husband and the YO) is experienced, qualified and great with youngsters.  It's a lovely yard, very friendly and relaxed, and if you've asked for something to be done, it's done (that shouldn't be something to mention in such a post but from my experience of being at livery, it's less common than one might think!).  Great facilities too.


----------

